# The elusive NO Wolfie



## bearswede (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey, Gang...

 I've been buggin' y'all off and on pretty much since I joined the forum about a pint Wolfie with a sand-chip pontil and two small letters tacked on after "Scheidam"...

 Well, I was wrong about what the letters were, for one thing... And it's not as dark as I thought...

 Anyway, I traded to get back the one I sold about 4-5 years ago... Here she is!!!

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Dec 28, 2005)

Sand-chip pontil...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 28, 2005)

Mysterious "NI" (backward "N")...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 28, 2005)

Crude neck, galaxy of bubbles...


----------



## Miles (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm the first to post here! [] 
 I think there will be many replies.

 Wow, that bottle has lots of charm, and the text is very neat. That lip is really crude. What a great bottle!
 Glad to see you are finally reunited with it!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Ron, I can see why you wanted that one back. I can help you with the mysterious NI. [:-]Actually its NL and stands for Netherlands. Scheidam is a city in Holland in the distillery district. Udolpho imported his Schnapps from Holland.[]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, Miles and Warren...

 I'm not sure about the small embossed letters, Warren... I agree that schnapps was imported from the Netherlands... But, since the first letter was a capital "N",  one would expect the second would be "L" not "l"... Before I got another look at the bottle, I thought the letters were the same as those that appear on my J.J. Melcher bottle: "WZ"...

 Anyone have other ideas about these diminutive embossments???


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 29, 2005)

Most of the UW bottles I've seen have no markings after Scheidam. The few that I've seen with markings after Scheidam were Nl or NL. Yours is the first I've seen with a backward N. I was told by a friend that there was also one with NO, but I haven't seen one. All the UW bottles we dig here are the smooth bottom or post mold versions From New Orleans. The ones with the Hl or NL are pontiled and from up your way. Seems people down here were into Hostetters and Duffy.

 Yours is a very nice example and could be very rare. Maybe someone can tell us.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks... That's great information, Warren...

 Any ideas about the"WZ" on the Melcher's bottle?

 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 29, 2005)

Not sure about that one Ron, Dutch businessmen used a lot of different letter combos after there names like WZ, WS, BT, and MI. They are still in business and use WS now instead of WZ. They make some goood cognac!


----------



## Miles (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Ron, 
 I saw this, and figured you might wanna look at it. It's a Wolfe's with a backwards "S". 
 They must have used these molds until the bottles started falling out of them!

Ended backwards "S" Wolfe.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, Miles...

 I did see that whole grouping, and I had planned to do some bidding... But funds were a bit short...

 I do have my eye on one coming up... Will keep you posted...


 Ron


----------

